
Announcing Docker Cloud - marcusmartins
https://blog.docker.com/2016/03/announcing-docker-cloud/
======
x5n1
They rebranded Tutum which they just bought Docker Cloud, or am I missing
something? Are they going to do the hosting part too now?

~~~
RantyDave
No, that's exactly it. The container images still reference "tutum". They're
not doing hosting, but "bring your own node" works. Kinda.

------
gflarity
Where's the video? I kind of expect an announcement like this to come with a
video demo that is impressive or else why bother?

------
codebcthrowaway
Heh, from dotCloud to Docker and back again. I wonder how the investors in the
insolved dotCloud feel about this.

~~~
nowprovision
dotCloud provided infrastructure (compute nodes with memory/cpu limits), which
they wanted to quickly distance from. Docker Cloud is BYOI (bring your own
infrastructure) such as Digital Ocean, AWS, Azure, Softlayer. It's basically
Tutum out of beta, similar to CoreOS tectonic but less enterprise targetted
(pricing upfront, freemium, can use $5/mo DO droplets). It's a managed control
panel essentially. CPAS - Control panel as a service?

I liked Tutum (and thus Docker Cloud) as a rapid path to get up and running,
but the higher level concepts of Kubernetes appeal more to me for real worl
projects.. (note: Kubernetes uses docker and docker images)

------
sn
So does anyone actually intend to use this?

~~~
RantyDave
I spent today using it. I don't intend to do it again.

~~~
kordless
Sounds about like my experience using Docker Hub. I'll be back in a few years.

